# "Wonderbread Step" -Side build off.



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

If most of you didnt know, James A.K.A. Darkside Customs, A.K.A Wonderbread, Evans has been under the weather and in the hospital with some health issues. We've been getting some updates from Mr. 1/16th on his condition, and keep in high spirits on his safe, and speedy recovery. James is doing better daily, and we felt, to show our appreciation and determinations for the great dude he is, we'd start this build off for him. This is a club build off, and if nobody minds, I say that the winner should be determined by Darkside himself. Please try to keep the chat to a minimal so that the pictures can keep flowing. Good luck to everyone, and lets' get to building! September 1st, to January 1st deadline. 


















 

Started with a galaxie grey for the base, and then laid candy apple red on top of it. This was my first use with the HOK line, and also with an airbrush...... SO, I dont know if I like the way it works or not, but this is more about just gettin the build done for me. Clear will come after wet sand, and foil, but you'll see more later!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

heres mine:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

soo far ive got most of the frame done and the motor is gettig wired then its on to the 78 chev step side, i think the idea of james judging them sounds great this build is for him so it seems right


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

you guys, looks like a good start, and yeah thirds on james judging! heres my entry








probably wont touch it for a week or so, going to visit my ma, she just got out of the hospital after head trauma in a motorcycle accident


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ill repost over here, this is my entry for this buildoff. Working on the very tricky rear setup at the moment.














Suicide doors, Escalade clipped... ill think of other things to add to it eventually.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Trim, doors and tailgate shaved.







Pumps from Darin (dfwr83).


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

since there is plenty of time im going to be building both of these.









I will be building the 50 chevy first









Already found the seats i wanted to use, i did not like the bench seat that came in the kit, so i found some high back buckets and cut them down alittle.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I started shaving them little side windows, i just think it looks work truckie with them, so to make it more hotrodie i shaved them. it looks kinda ruff now, but i will get it all smoothed out soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyones' looking good here! Alex, sorry to hear about your Ma bro. She'll be in prayers with James.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you guys moving fast!!!!!!!!I don't even have a pair of wheels for my ride yet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's my entry for this build off


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bro, when someone says buildoff in this club, we tend to get out sleeves rolled up and ready a month prior to building..lmao.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Can anyone join the build off?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I think this one is slated for the guys in the club...doin it for family!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Bro, when someone says buildoff in this club, we tend to get out sleeves rolled up and ready a month prior to building..lmao.


LOL I see that now brian


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> I started shaving them little side windows, i just think it looks work truckie with them, so to make it more hotrodie i shaved them. it looks kinda ruff now, but i will get it all smoothed out soon.


You should put a 55 cameo rear glass in it make the back a little more open, looking great though bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hinged the bed cover.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Jim this truck is looking GREAT!! Nice work bro. Im really diggin this!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Vance. Since this buildoff is for James I figure we should show him just what we can do to get his spirits up. I'm gonna attempt shit I've never done before.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm right there with you bro. I am gonna do a few things I havent yet. I just hope to see all of us finish.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Likewise with the new stuff...im also doing new things I haven't done...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Same here I might go doors open?,...Im scaring myself with that thought but I'm excited to try it lol I'm also gonna hinge the tail gate and the hood lol wanna try moving suspension but idk how to do the front I don't know yet


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dariusmather said:


> Same here I might go doors open?,...Im scaring myself with that thought but I'm excited to try it lol I'm also gonna hinge the tail gate and the hood lol wanna try moving suspension but idk how to do the front I don't know yet



Wont know 'til you try bro. Do it up! Leave it all on the table.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess bro good point I should finish the body work on the truck cab befor cutting the doors right?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dariusmather said:


> I guess bro good point I should finish the body work on the truck cab befor cutting the doors right?


Would make it easier... less chance of snapping the body...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

For sure!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Better late then never.Here's my entry.








Haven't decided what direction I'm going to go on this build YET.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice start guys! i been workin on my f100 for this....started messin with the engine last night....LOL come to find out....it comes kit stock with a chevy engine!! LOL typical ford rod builders!! pics to come soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good stuff Jeremy, and Joe..... Joe, your mesh is going out tomorrow bro. I FINALLY found the shit :uh: Dont know why I move shit around. Jim your stuff will go next weekend with Scott's Tight on funds right now, but it will be there soon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Good stuff Jeremy, and Joe..... Joe, your mesh is going out tomorrow bro. I FINALLY found the shit :uh: Dont know why I move shit around. Jim your stuff will go next weekend with Scott's Tight on funds right now, but it will be there soon.


when ever you can vance!! we are broke!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

On it's way Joe.... Ok, got clear on, needs foil, cleared, and then polished  Hope ya like....


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that looks good bro, like that color


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I tried doing doors open today... Failed horridly, so since that cab is now screwed I will be using the crew cab Matt sent me to make it a crew cab short box step side, this idea actually was thought of by Matt and we discussed him doing it at one point so I called him up and asked if I could use his iDea and he said yes lil try to have pics up later tonight if I can find my camera lol


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds interesting bro! Cant wait to see it! Hopefully my model will be here this week so i can get started!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im doin a ranger splash... sofar i cut the top off with a chopped windshield frame updated it to a 98 and did most of the interior...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


> im doin a ranger splash... sofar i cut the top off with a chopped windshield frame updated it to a 98 and did most of the interior...


SIck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin GOOD fellas! Here is the final touch of sanding/clear and polish! :wow: Im so excited to have it turn out like this!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice shine!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nice shine!!


Thanks brother! Been learning by watchin big dogs like you, and Darren, and Gary, and all the others


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I have been tryin to figure out what I was going to do with this build. I was torn between the style of build because 1.) This is for James, and 2.) This is for Drag-Lo..... SO, I was going to build it like this;









but after further thought, I think James would do it more like this;


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Did some work today


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, so I have been tryin to figure out what I was going to do with this build. I was torn between the style of build because 1.) This is for James, and 2.) This is for Drag-Lo..... SO, I was going to build it like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I like both


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks better low vance lol... watson i like that sofar i like the wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


> looks better low vance lol... watson i like that sofar i like the wheels


Thanks a lot fam!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's been the consensus. Thanks Jake. Thanks Watson! :biggrin: 150 is lookin good too. Did you paint the wheels yourself?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Daruis i can't wait to see that 4-door step side.
well i have been doing a little work on my 50 chevy, got some mud work on the little window shaving,









i got the motor wired and put together, and painted the firwall, this is just a little mock up pic, just to make sure the hood was going to close over the motor.









And after some sanding and priming and some more sanding and priming, i think i got the little windows all shaved up.









Almost done with the frame, gota put the motor and wheels onto the frame and it will be done not really building a laied out truck, just lowared a little.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Daruis i can't wait to see that 4-door step side.
> well i have been doing a little work on my 50 chevy, got some mud work on the little window shaving,
> 
> 
> ...


looks good matt!! and im in your boat on the suspention....for once, i am building a truck that will not be laying the rocker! just going for a lowered lowrod look! BTW.i still need to post up my pics!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Yeah, that's been the consensus. Thanks Jake. Thanks Watson! :biggrin: 150 is lookin good too. Did you paint the wheels yourself?


Thanks fam..Naw I got them from a die cast car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyguy97 said:


> Daruis i can't wait to see that 4-door step side.
> well i have been doing a little work on my 50 chevy, got some mud work on the little window shaving,
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

model came today! Heres my entry!


















Trying some new stuff on this build with some small detail so let the work begin!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome Brant. I cant wait to see it in action!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres what my interior looks like right now... i did a double hinge for clearance issues and non binding travel cause i never can get em right lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jake you tha man, just awesome work, everytime i see somthing you've done i go damn he can't top that, and then the very next build you blow it outa the water. KILLER work, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got my frame finished, all i did was just lower it a little. painted it flat black, put the wheels on, and i got the motor all wired and installed on to the frame, almost done with the interior, and the body is primed, just gota wet sand it then it's ready for paint, i should have the interior all finished tonight, and the body will get paint onit first thing in the morning, should have this one done by the end of the week.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks matt im doin my best since its for james... you are kicking ass as far as speed and not sacrificing quality... is it gonna be orange?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yup, im painting it orange. well it's kinda an easy model since i did not have to build a frame for it. lol, not really doing anything custom to it, just wheels and change the motor and that's it. just tring to keep it clean and simple----like james. lol this is somthing i could see james cruzen around in everyday.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea id love to drive that myself lol...

heres the bed work sofar...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Ky that ford is looking sick! Thats some insane fab work bro!

done a bit of work tonight.

heres what itll look like.


















making a centre console to house 2 10 inch subs, adding recaro racing seats, custom frame an bag set up, not sure bout motor yet!?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good guys, keep up the great work, james would be proud.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks brantstevens your stepside is lookin good i always liked the raised fenders on the silveraldo more than others


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got color on it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice purple grim... are you doin solid color?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, solid. Haven't grown a pair big enough to try patterns yet. Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao, u should try james! Sorry I've missed like 3 pages of just sick ass work. My phone went poo poo on me and had to wait til today to get a replacement..last one lasted 2 months, anyone wanna take bets how long this freebie lasts? Lmao.As for me, I have a dash with console from a m 'lade kit, sub box also, hinged the doors suicide where it also swings into the body like it would in a natural opening door (pics soon). Bed its complete and ready for primer. Rollpan was made of 4 different pieces and sculptured with CA glue..lmao. one part of it is entirely a glue piece-see thru like. Looking to possibly change rims but not size. Engine is found and being built with tons of details in the engine bay.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Found this on google! Bad ass truck it's the same style IM doing for the build off my camera is ni place to be found so here's a referance pic! Matt youll like this


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=bagg...JVmTtOUN4qnsAKXwoyuCg&zoom=1&biw=1024&bih=690


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Clean looking truck Darius.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's a few pics, im in the dark as of 9:30 last night when the hurricane came up and finally gave us 10" of rain we needed but not the much...still waiting on lights to come on for me to add to the seating area with sliding seats.



































The rearend is gonna be outfitted like what the assend of an rx7 looks like, CV boots/axles etc.. I also cut down the rims all away around d and fit em in smaller width tires.. most of the interior stuff is from the escalade kits I have (3), engine is out of a 71 dodge charger, but not sure im keeping that. Im also planning on bringing "bad medicine" back to the table to finish up alongside this one.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good brian i knew i shouldnt have told u to use a ssr bed before i tried it haha... 
got my frame started today decided to use round tubing cause i havnt in a while lol... its not done yet still gotta add for suspension mounting and bracing etc but heres what i got as of now


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Great minds think alike jake lmao. This ones gonna be a mild case, the ford if I get this one done will be the wilder one since it moves, has a wild interior, wild frame setup and all the other shit that makes it bad medicine..lol... Im already thinking of a color for the chevy with a swiss cheese flame job...maybe.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay darius you talking about the white one with copper flames, that's funny that you picked that truck, no kidding, the guy that built that truck lives like 30 mins from me, he sold that truck like 4 or 5 years ago, i use to go to his shop and look at that truck all the time, that is where i got the idea to build a 4-door stepside model. i have not seen that truck in years and did not know what ever happen to it, it's a really nice truck in person, or it used to be.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

brian that is some killer as work your doing, can't wait to see you finish this one, going to be really nice.
jake that frame is look'n good, you just can't do any simple builds. lol keep up the great work. you tha man.
im love'n that purple on your stepside grim, it's the perfect color for your build.

great work everyone, keep up the killer work. 
THIS ONE'S FOR YOU JAMES. GET WELL SOON, WE ALL MISS YA HOMIE.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

damn thats wierd And cool as hell bro!!! its clean!!!! thats the exact thig i got pics of haha thanks for letting me use the idea bro i hope it does ya proud when its finished


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

trucks are looking sick


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, most of it came together out of the boxes, this is a straight up kitbashing truck, the entire rear backhalf is from parts tree sprue from the Nissan GTR I just finished also...still gotta add more for the fuel cell that's Goin in the rear, frenched license plate in the rear window, sliding seats...still thinking of a sunroof, but bad medicine has one so just not gonna add to the difficulty I already have on my plate. Thinking a blue with a medium yellow swiss cheese effect tribal flame job ( saw it on a 1:1 and was also in a trucking magazine once....thought it was the shit, so ill try to recreate that.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Grim that colour is one sweet purple bro!
Slammd thats gunna be one wicked stepside!
Ky for once can you jus do a normal frame? haha jk looks sick man, gunna be an insane build!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the interior done, and the body is painted just waiting onit to dry so i can start putting it all together.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys and i know i may be goin a little nuts on it but im only doin the one and i remember how much james liked my tube frames so i had to do one for this lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i got the interior done, and the body is painted just waiting onit to dry so i can start putting it all together.


looks good matt


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice interior man, clean an cimple an seats look good too!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's my second build im adding. Its nearly done, gotta add a second color to kill all the red. Bodydropped to the doors, tucking 24/26s suicide doors, sliding top, hinged hood with a wired 409 and serpentine pulley setup with aluminum turned pulleys, p/e billet grille, fully built sound system with diamond plate, tonneau/tailgate open as one unit, and suspension completely moves... some of y'all remember *bad medicine*.. the doctor called and said this needed to show up and get dun!










































Got a slight camber but since it moves, no big deal.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

brian, that red truck just does not look like your style, is this an older build, just looks kinda rought around the edges. not tring to hate, just saying. maybe it's all the red messing with me, i can see were you shaved the side glass, im just saying homie you have been building some clean ass stuff. just my 2.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah its an older build, the upper parts need a ton of work and probably where ill do my two tone, it also was a try out with the sliding ragtop. Two lightning kits went into building it... if I don't finish it this time it wont happen at all.And im bringing the 84 crew cab I call bad company back on the bench for a decent old school factory tan/white two tone...and possible rim change.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MC562 said:


> trucks are looking sick


Thanks bro. I agree fellas, builds are looking great, and it's nice to see everyone bounding forward to this build off. I hope to have some progress pics this weekend.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the glass and interior in the 50 chevy last night, so this morning im working on putting the body onto the frame, and im building a rear bumper since the kit came with that corvette roll pan thing, should have this one finished up somtime today and i will post up some pic's.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey brian glad too see bad medicine is bsck on the bench, always wanted to see it finished!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

FINISHED. 50 CHEVY STEPSIDE ON 22's.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats clean as bro! Good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Bro this is by far one of my favorite builds of all time clean simple and elegant!! Good work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyguy97 said:


> FINISHED. 50 CHEVY STEPSIDE ON 22's.


Clean!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Dang Matt, for an 8 day build that's badass.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> FINISHED. 50 CHEVY STEPSIDE ON 22's.


Just noticed Matt it ain't street legal no tail lights lol again good job bro I just can't stop looking at it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damnit matt now im thinkin about bringin my 37 ford out for a quick simple build lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

8 days! Damn..matt go find something else to do! Looks awesome bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice build Matt! Great job Bro! I like the clean look of it.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

well cant find my camera at all so i uploaded some pics to facebook heres some links check it out haha

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...00000373283635&set=o.198298683540408&refid=13

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...00000373283635&set=o.198298683540408&refid=13

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...00000373283635&set=o.198298683540408&refid=13

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...00000373283635&set=o.198298683540408&refid=13

http://m.facebook.com/?w2m&_rdr#!/p...00000373283635&set=o.198298683540408&refid=13


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, yeah 8 day build, well like i said i did not do anything but take it outa the box and put 22's onit and put the 90's chevy engine init. so yeah it was a pretty quick build, it took me longer waiting on paint to dry then any thing. lol i did shave the windows on the corner but that took me like a couple of hours to do, and i already had a motor that i had built for another build and never used so i wired it and put it in this truck. but i like it, and it's somthing i could see james riding around in as his daily. MISS YA HOMIE, GET WELL SOON.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Both damn decals tore when I tried to put em on so that's not gonna happen. Time to start on the interior.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good J. Color sets if off nice and clean.Myself, did another new mod that ill be doing to transformer later on...I made sliding seats for the buildoff truck, they work awesome and with any seat with a tall type feature to it.. ill snag some pics of the setup and what it looks like on. Im using all caddy interior for the premium treatment.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang fellas yaw aint playin around ........ sweet builds !!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I think im changing rims once again..the huge 26s all away around just ain't cutting it, Goin down to a racing 24 inch rim/tire, these fit under the rear fender at least. Popping up some pics of the slide bars for the seats. Once the interior is flocked and completely done ill add the seats to the slides.. I gotta add a few more luxury caddy items to the inner workings of it..doors with sound and tvs etc..










































This truck is getting done, I think I got the color(s) figured out for it... anyone tried laying down tribal swiss cheese flames? I've seen it on a silverado a long while back at a show north of here, it was in trucking magazine also (Lebanon tn show)..gonna attempt it possibly


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang fellas yaw aint playin around ........ sweet builds !!!!!!!


Thanks Tony!  Just tryin to show our boy James some love! 



SlammdSonoma said:


> I think im changing rims once again..the huge 26s all away around just ain't cutting it, Goin down to a racing 24 inch rim/tire, these fit under the rear fender at least. Popping up some pics of the slide bars for the seats. Once the interior is flocked and completely done ill add the seats to the slides.. I gotta add a few more luxury caddy items to the inner workings of it..doors with sound and tvs etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Brian! I like that sliding seat idea.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Took about a day to incorporate it in the truck with stock seats. This setup should work with seats like this or even the lowrider seats I produce and sell.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you guys are killin it in here! im still tryin to post pics!!LOL heres 1 at least! tryin to mess with an old school looking grill!








i finished the undies, i made it lower then the stock shit, painted it up put it togehter,,,,,,,,,,,:thumbsdown: not much change! i was going for kind of a rodder look, but it not low enough!! LOL! im trying to avoid layind "step panel" but the rod wheels may change to a crager and white wall laid out?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

its good to see you all building for james!! i will show him this thread once i get over to see him and spend time with him. James is resting well and getting stronger a bit at a time. its real hard to see a homie down and out like he is and hurts to see someone who was always talking and making us lol to someone who is trying to catch his breat to seeing him now that he is making it and fighting to get better!! so please keep building as i know he will be back soon to lay down the law!! Santiago aka Mr.1/16th


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Good to hear hes gettin better homie! He will get a smile on his face when he sees what his club is doin for him, this is what drag lo is about! Get better soon bro an we will keep buildin for ya!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that step side is looking good brian, i like the sliding seats, and that bed came out great. keep up the killer work.
i like were your going with that truck hock. looks good.
that purple stepside is coming along very nice grim.

I am going to be starting on a 90's chevy step side soon, OR im going to be doing a 53 ford step side, not sure yet, might build both. i know there is plenty of time to deside. WE ARE GOING UNTILL THE FIRST OF THE YEAR RITE???


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Cant wait til he sees it Santiago. Were pulling for him to get back quickly. 

So I got a little progress done On "Black Cherry 55" 

Finally got the stance right on it. 









Worked on the engine, got the foiling done, Timing is coming along very well on this one. I hope to have it finished LONG before the end of the build off, but, like usual I will end up stretching it out to the last minute LOL....


Geez :uh: dont mind all the dust on it. I need to get some more display cases to keep things in.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Loll, dust is all part of it. This buildoff to me is funner than any of the others I've been in, it has a" real" meaning behind it. If mine does or doesn't win, it might be on james shelve no matter... we are all winners here especially james. Get well brother, think bout ya everyday homie!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree Brian. I was thinkin that same exact thing too. I also was thinkin of sending him the build too. Win, lose or draw, this is the most progress I've put in on a build in MONTHS! So Im happy to be doing it. 

Hey Matt, yes, we are all going to post up completed builds ON THE 1ST of the year.  Lets get these things done though. If you are building more then one, and dont finish the second, or third, or whatever, that's ok, but everyone that said they were in, HAS to finish atleast their MAIN build  Does anyone have that list handy??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

great work.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i think we should all post them when finished on the 1st and have james pick his favorite one for the winner since its for him he should decide right?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> i think we should all post them when finished on the 1st and have james pick his favorite one for the winner since its for him he should decide right?


that sounds cool!! win or loose i had planned on sending mine to its rightful owner anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I think im changing rims once again..the huge 26s all away around just ain't cutting it, Goin down to a racing 24 inch rim/tire, these fit under the rear fender at least. Popping up some pics of the slide bars for the seats. Once the interior is flocked and completely done ill add the seats to the slides.. I gotta add a few more luxury caddy items to the inner workings of it..doors with sound and tvs etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im glad im not the only one that thought of that.. . Shows that we are family deeper than it seems...plastic is a common interest we all have but this is just a situation where it surpasses that and becomes something better, stronger among all of us during and after this buildoff. Win or lose we're brothers putting this towards someone that made this club what it really is.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry for not posting pics sooner fellas.But I got progress to post anyways.
This is how it looked a few days ago with the new frame under it stock trailing arms hitting the bottom of the bed not allowing it to lay.








Bed cut out for the notch.








Rear clearance issues solved.
















Like some have said even if my build doesn't win its new home will be on James' shelf.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Sorry for not posting pics sooner fellas.But I got progress to post anyways.
> This is how it looked a few days ago with the new frame under it stock trailing arms hitting the bottom of the bed not allowing it to lay.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Looks good


Thanx bro,hows your build going?


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Lookin good bro! Ive yet to start on my frame, still havent thought of a design for one. And i havent finished a build yet cause i start another half way through, so this builf will be my first completed build an it will look good sittin on james shelf, ill be sendin it his way when this build off finishes! :thumbsup: this ones for you bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hope james has room for all of these lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

What I've found out is that he can't go back to Mexico where his models are... sorta lost those, but don't understand why someone can't send em to him :dunno: I already slated another one to send his way once he got better..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx bro,hows your build going?


it's coming along


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

What's the plans on it watts? I have 1 of those damn rims..and yet to find an entire set..lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> What I've found out is that he can't go back to Mexico where his models are... sorta lost those, but don't understand why someone can't send em to him :dunno: I already slated another one to send his way once he got better..


damn that fuckin sucx...evn more reason for everyone to send these to him


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SlammdSonoma said:


> What's the plans on it watts? I have 1 of those damn rims..and yet to find an entire set..lol


I'm going for a custom look???not sure what colors yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

kykustoms said:


> damn that fuckin sucx...evn more reason for everyone to send these to him


Exactly my point. Once he told me that, the first car I really liked he did in a sparkle red flake paint job,(61 impy I think) I did that on a Taurus so he could have it. Lol.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

ive done some more work on my build, ill post pics with in the next couple of days when i can start building again, due to my work hours have gone up.
Everyones builds are coming along nicely, cant wait to get a photo at the end from james with all our trucks up on his shelf, should be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Im glad im not the only one that thought of that.. . Shows that we are family deeper than it seems...plastic is a common interest we all have but this is just a situation where it surpasses that and becomes something better, stronger among all of us during and after this buildoff. Win or lose we're brothers putting this towards someone that made this club what it really is.


 All bullshit aside bro, this is very true, and to see you guys come together for him and do this for him speaks volumes on this club and your members bro.I know I'm not apart of the club, but for real, this makes me proud to know you guys and know James as well, you guys are doing some great work for a great person, and I like I said, I know I'm not apart of this club, but I think I'm going to try and find time to build something for the homie as well! Thanks for the inspiration from all of you guys! And just know I've been pulling for James to get better, and I hope to hear some good things in the future! Much respect fellas!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> All bullshit aside bro, this is very true, and to see you guys come together for him and do this for him speaks volumes on this club and your members bro.I know I'm not apart of the club, but for real, this makes me proud to know you guys and know James as well, you guys are doing some great work for a great person, and I like I said, I know I'm not apart of this club, but I think I'm going to try and find time to build something for the homie as well! Thanks for the inspiration from all of you guys! And just know I've been pulling for James to get better, and I hope to hear some good things in the future! Much respect fellas!


It may sound stupid, but it's kinda a family around here. I'd do the same thing for you too homie.  You're a good dude here, even though some would disagree, LOL. Just playin. Nah for real though, I'd do it for almost any of you on here. It just sucks that we are watching a homie struggle. I'd rather have him healthy and bustin my balls, but if building a model perks the dudes troubled days for a smile, Im happy to do it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> It may sound stupid, but it's kinda a family around here. I'd do the same thing for you too homie.  You're a good dude here, even though some would disagree, LOL. Just playin. Nah for real though, I'd do it for almost any of you on here. It just sucks that we are watching a homie struggle. I'd rather have him healthy and bustin my balls, but if building a model perks the dudes troubled days for a smile, Im happy to do it.


Well said bro. $ is still a little tight for me but I'm gonna try to pick up a couple kits for him so when he gets home and better he's got some plastic to cut up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If it all works out and he heads back this way..ill be bringing him up to the ole hack shack to sling some plastic..I told him that on the phone before he got real bad, he said that was a deal for sure. The way he likes hacking a project, I wouldn't doubt he'd have my kits all pulled out and in pieces..lmao. but im like that for whomever is plastic-addicted..if ur closely or passing thru the shops open for whoever.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So, no worries I am still here, but OMG! Having two children gives me no time for any me time! All I've gotten done so far is clean up rough lines, cut out the bed, glued the block and tranny, and started the notch, oh and finally got colors picked: soft blue with a soft off yellow accents. I might have to cut into wife and I time just to get this finished!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

rollin yota28 said:


> So, no worries I am still here, but OMG! Having two children gives me no time for any me time! All I've gotten done so far is clean up rough lines, cut out the bed, glued the block and tranny, and started the notch, oh and finally got colors picked: soft blue with a soft off yellow accents. I might have to cut into wife and I time just to get this finished!


I know what you mean. I have a 4 year old, a 16 month old and 1 on the way. Pretty close to NO time.  I get ususally 3-5 hours per week or less.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i got a 8yo,5 yo and 3 yo they let me get some build time in when they are awake but as soon as they hit the hay i hit the bench lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

HA!! I got you ALL Beat! I have a 10yo today, a 9 yo, a 7 yo next week, a almost 2 yo PRINCESS, and a 4 month old CHUNK that keep me busy. I might get 1 to 2 hours a week at the bench! LMAO


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea you got me beat vance...thank god lmfao


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> HA!! I got you ALL Beat! I have a 10yo today, a 9 yo, a 7 yo next week, a almost 2 yo PRINCESS, and a 4 month old CHUNK that keep me busy. I might get 1 to 2 hours a week at the bench! LMAO


 you need to tie that thing in a knot!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A knot? He just needs to chop the damn thing off. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao. Loose grip of the dremel once..Im working on a tricked out dash for my truck, opening up the glove box door, adding a sub to the top passenger side upper and lower part of a sub..will be able to see it in the glove box when its opened.. playstation2 is Goin in the glovebox, with wireless controllers I now cast. Lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i thought my chassis was done, wheels lookin right, strapped it to the body for a mock up!................:thumbsdown: dont sit right for me and the wheels i have i have no tires for!








so i snagged some wheels out of a case from an old school themed 70 impy......they sit and feel much better IMO?!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those deff look better hock but could go lower atleast tuck a little tire lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> those deff look better hock but could go lower atleast tuck a little tire lol


thats just a mock pic...... its hard to see, but the tire is on the fender.............i already said no body dropping.....and im trying to stick to it!! at least i found wheels to my liking!! LOL i already know when i put the step under the door and its not on the ground....it way be a problem!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 0 guests)

*Scur-rape-init* 
*hocknberry*+ 
*kykustoms* 
*grimreaper69* 
*SlammdSonoma* 
*Aces'N'Eights*+
DAMN!! It's busy in here! Ok, So I am done for the night. I have to let the interior dry so I can do up the small details in it, but I am gettin closer to complete on the model. I hope to have this done by the beginning of November. Interior is going to be a flat black with a body color dashboard. Put some Camaro buckets in it for the more Modern Rod style truck. Torque thrusts for the wheels and low pro tires. Painted the bed with a wood color and need to BMF the rails to set it off. Chorme chassis! Just need to paint the engine block, and then detail it. Body sits a little higher then I wanted, but meh, it's got a little tuck to it, so Im happy. Pics tomorrow....... STAY TUNED!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for chimin in on the kid thing, I feel better knowing I'm not the only one! Hey fellas, nice lookin on the trucks, hope James is loving it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im also on a deadline with my truck, it has a show in atlanta in november..I want the general public to see it also at least once.Last nite I smoothed most of the frame out of glue spots, etc, added a transmission mount, the moved to the interior and added a 12" square sub in the dash, opened the glove box but still need to hinge it and add a ps2 and wireless controller.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> HA!! I got you ALL Beat! I have a 10yo today, a 9 yo, a 7 yo next week, a almost 2 yo PRINCESS, and a 4 month old CHUNK that keep me busy. I might get 1 to 2 hours a week at the bench! LMAO


Damn man, Wrap that thing.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Yeah, I guess I should huh? 


So here's where I'm at with the 55. Dont mind some of the small details that you see. LOL They will be fixed. Like the bed is just mocked up, the back bumper on the bed is a different color because I still have to finish painting it. I am going to open up the grille so it looks more realistic... Either way, hope ya like.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks very nice bro! Everyones builds are coming along nicely, ive been workin on my stepside not much of an update yet, ill jus wait till ive done some more then post pics.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Scur-rape-init said:


> LOL Yeah, I guess I should huh?
> 
> 
> So here's where I'm at with the 55. Dont mind some of the small details that you see. LOL They will be fixed. Like the bed is just mocked up, the back bumper on the bed is a different color because I still have to finish painting it. I am going to open up the grille so it looks more realistic... Either way, hope ya like.


Real nice bro! that color looks real good too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas! Of course you like the color Rich, it came from your house LOL.... Thanks again bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i can't speek for the other's, but as far as im concerned JEFF you are welcome to join in on the build off, drag-lo and dynasty was once one big club so hell yeah jump in and build somthing.
builds are looking good guys, ive been kinda busy with my 1:1's at the moment, i have been working on my 2 S-10's and i had a small fire in the Impala so im tring to do some work onit, it did not burn up anything, just some wires shorting out and started smoking, but i got it out befor any thing got too bad, it's 47 years old so no biggie, i am working on getting a painless wiring kit for it, and i have been rebuilding my shop that i work on my 1:1's in, but there is still plenty of time for me to finish the 90's stepside
THAT 55 IS LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOD. i like the color and wheels look great onit. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUYS I KNOW THESE BUILDS WILL MAKE JAMES VERY HAPPY.
WE MISS YA HOMIE, KEEP GETTING BETTER AND HOPE TO SEE YA BACK AT THE WORK BENCH SOON.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Totally agree with matt, some of us are dynasty in here, I might not be but I respect all of ya in there for what ya are & what ya do. Anyways, I have updated pics of mine, not in primer yet, gonna keep the color a surprise, already got it..its a chrysler color ill say that much. I did manage to hinge the glovebox just like I did the doors, so it tucks into the glovebox. Added a ps2, will add the controllers later on with the details inside.



































Drag lo reppin all the way!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> LOL Yeah, I guess I should huh? So here's where I'm at with the 55. Dont mind some of the small details that you see. LOL They will be fixed. Like the bed is just mocked up, the back bumper on the bed is a different color because I still have to finish painting it. I am going to open up the grille so it looks more realistic... Either way, hope ya like.


This is clean bro..lovin the color too!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. They are much appreciated and you dont even know how much. 

On a side note, I have no quams with anyone jumping in on this build off to show respect to a fellow model builder. For me personally it is all about the dude that kept me laughin on nights where shit just got rough. Where jokes and horseplay showed good friendship. We really miss you around here bro, and I hope that soon enough, we'll hear something from you. Even if it's just a small little line. Santiago, we'd sure love to hear some news bro. Anything at all really keeps the motivation up around here...... Still sending prayers daily for him. Get well soon.....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

truck is looking good brian. keep up the killer work onit.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Interior is almost done, still gotta do the dash and seats.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

interior is looking goooooood, very clean, i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well im building this truck for two reasons, first and formost this is a stepside build off so im building a stepside, 2nd reason is one of my friends has a stepside, so im going to make it look like his, his truck is not bagged it's just low as hell, so i found the same wheels he has and im doing a drop onit, going to make it look just like his 1:1. i will get a pic of his truck and post it up later.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good guys...i got a little progress on mine but not alot... as far as jeff or anyone else joining i dont have a problem with it as long as its a stepside and willing to send it james way...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jeff get one done in 3 months? Lol. That actually would be a good start back to building to be truthful.  Tonight, I managed to add tilt steering with a 1-off steering wheel I built from aluminum tubing and using a caddy wheel as my guide to find something to wrap the tube around to get a perfect circle. I found out one of my dremel bits..a coarse sand bit is the same size as it.. the inner part that let's it swivel is the same curve also, with plastic tubing for the base and tilt. The column is from a Honda civic kit cut down and shaved smooth.














and a little something im working on..got a few of these kits sayin around..so fuckit.. topper if ur confused.







Im also trying to figure out powerplant, I've went mild... here's a tad more serious, block is a 67 427, manifold up is all 41 willys, since the pic I've tore it down and gonna build the willys block and all and try it in there..not sure if I wanna cowl or make a hole for it..give me some ideas guys..im stumped.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats one bad ass build brian! Id cut a hole in the bonnet so we can see the engine! Jus my 0.2. An youve givin me an idea im gunna try, thanx bro! Haha


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, agree, just cut the hole. no cowl.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> yeah, agree, just cut the hole. no cowl.


that would be one big ass cowl if you went that route!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn brian gettin some heavy work done... nice steering wheel and enginebut i dont know bout the topper... wont it have to taper bigger in front to match to the cab?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not the newer styles..ive seen some that done even have that taper. And ive cut the middle post out so its a big window now. will be adding in a long rectangular window in the side. I wanna make one to take on/off. i got the idea from my other caddy ext cab truck..lol.
And the more i look at it, id rather have a more mellow type engine.. with this setup i damn nearly have to do a drag rearend setup, and since im doing a independent rear suspension and cv boots/axles..i dont think that rerarend could handle all that..lol

oh did anyone see the gas pedal bychance? lmao


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

isnt the top of the bed more narrow than the cab? or is it not as wide as the cab roof?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i noticed the pedal btw i got one of those in a fast n furious kit but havnt used it lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

What you guys think????


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking real good Watson. Is it gonna stay the black on black or are you going with other colors??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that looks badass watson... is that gonna be the stance?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Looking real good Watson. Is it gonna stay the black on black or are you going with other colors??


Thanks im going to do another color


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


> that looks badass watson... is that gonna be the stance?


Thanks!!!!Its to high????


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Thanks!!!!Its to high????


compared to the other builds it is!  but nobody said it has to be dropped out! if you like it ridin high bro, so be it! looks good with the wheels the way it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good brian, i don't know about the bed topper yet, i will just have to wait and see how it looks once you get it finished.
that truck is look'n good so far watson, i would rather see it slammed, but if that's how you want it then go with it, it looks good that away too.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> compared to the other builds it is!  but nobody said it has to be dropped out! if you like it ridin high bro, so be it! looks good with the wheels the way it is! :thumbsup:


that truck is look'n good so far watson, i would rather see it slammed, but if that's how you want it then go with it, it looks good that away too.[/QUOTE]



Thanks guys I didn't want to body drop this one for some reason yet but still not done yet anyways thanks for the love


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Thanks!!!!Its to high????


i like how the rear sits just needa level it out or maybe have it a little lower in front


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


> i like how the rear sits just needa level it out or maybe have it a little lower in front


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I gotta start over on the paint job guys shit got fuckd up...smh I tow ton the truck but the tester paint just went crazy over the black paint for some reason


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nothing new here yet, primed the entire cab & doors to see my weak spots, which is mostly where i cut the 'lade front end in..no biggie. Also looking for more of a sleeper type of engine for it, i may throw a blown version in my escalade truck ( the bright yellow one) anf get nasty with it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> nothing new here yet, primed the entire cab & doors to see my weak spots, which is mostly where i cut the 'lade front end in..no biggie. Also looking for more of a sleeper type of engine for it, i may throw a blown version in my escalade truck ( the bright yellow one) anf get nasty with it.


????????? vette or 67 impy 427?!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

heres some progress on the crew cab step side fame hope yall like it


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That looks sick bro! Interior looks nice!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks bro!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good darius, i really like it. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

dariusmather said:


> heres some progress on the crew cab step side fame hope yall like it



uffin:Looking good


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I got a little more work done on the 55. I cant seem to get photobucket to work for some reason, so I had to use this stupid uploader. I finished the interior. Got a small bit of work done on the engine. Painted the block same color of the truck. Then I decided to open the grill up to be a little more realistic then the black washing. Hope ya like. More work tonight!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the 55 is look'n good. im unclear on what your doing to it, is it going to be a 4x4 or slammed, i seen you posted a pic of it both ways, just wanted to know which way you were going, i liked it either way, but it did look the best slammed. either way it's a good look'n truck.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Matt. Yeah, in light of our building buddy James, I think it would look best as a lowered rod. I think he would appreciate it more, since that's more his style.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

So some new stuff from my corner, im not goin with the huge willys engine, just not that type of style im goin for. So instead, I had an existing 59 impala with a 409 done up and in a shade im gonna put on the truck. 3 Carbs, plumbed with a throttle spring, used a dead eye for the top, and built the bottom from an existing pulley and a balancer from the parts box shaved down & added to the back of the front one, giving a defined pulley.also, im adding a clear bed floor, was gonna go with a stock bed top but it would hide the IRS setup im doing for the rear.










































The color is intense blue pearl, chrysler color. Duplicolor. Interior I think is going a light tan, not peanut butter but lighter than that... with blue accents, if I don't two tone it. Still a long ways off before I even get to paint. Gotta build the inside of the bed, rearend setup, radiator support, detailed lines, etc. Then paint...lol


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Bad ass!!!!! Good work bro!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks GREAT Brian!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Brian, you change your mind more on builds then most women change their tampons. :roflmao: Lookin good bro. I like that clear bed idea.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao, funny. Id rather have an open mind and open canvas for any build like this, plus with this much extra kitbashing shit around me, kinda hard not to see the mild and what could be the wild out of any potential build. For now im running out of mods to do to it, I do have to add the license plate to the rear window, that will be the last big mod to be done other then just putting it together now. I gotta month to get it ready for Southern Nationals NNL in atlanta.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i like the wheels onit, but the back one's don't stick out far enuff, but other then that, that is one bad ass truck. can't wait to see that blue onit. keep up the killer work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah it looks like that cuz its just in a mockup, haven't got a axle figured out yet, that's in next weeks plan. Lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright Fellas!! So, I got the airbag suspension all plumbed in. I have a few things to touch up on it, but Im happy with the results. Next will be plumbing the engine and finishing that up. Then on to final assembly and she's complete! :wow: This will be the fastest build I've done in a LONG time. Hope yall like


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool setup man, and nice to see a build come from ya in a long time.I was thinking with mine, I know they don't make it in a 1:1 setup other than a 4.0L, but im gonna attempt researching and building a engine driven compressor to use for my airbag setup. Then all I gotta do it run a line from it to the tank, eliminating the pesky compressors in the bed look. I've seen a few 1:1 running em but never a scaled version...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

My update on my truck for the build....more pics on my topic


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Watson!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Looking good Watson!


Thanks fam


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good watson...its literally sitting on 20s haha


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot fam


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


>



I like this bitch rite here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

killer jake!! makes mine look like a beginner, but since we dont have to vote now, cuzz all trucks are going to james............imma keep going knowing we ALL win finishing these trucks for james!! :thumbsup:LOL cuz there are some wicked trucks going down right now!! KEEP GOING GUYS!! lets get these trucks done and ready to ship!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks watson... and hock to me this isnt a competition its like a get well card to james to show love and respect so im goin all out cause im not so good with words lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Likewise here also jake. Would that be like a rolling get well card? Lol. Anyways I got the fuel cell part setup, also have the rearend chunk and CV boots all in one from a porche hatch.
the truck will probably be running hydraulics on a small scale, nothing crazy but just clean like the rest of it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> thanks watson... and hock to me this isnt a competition its like a get well card to james to show love and respect so im goin all out cause im not so good with words lol



Dont think it could be said any better bro. Perfect words.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> thanks watson... and hock to me this isnt a competition its like a get well card to james to show love and respect so im goin all out cause im not so good with words lol


well said bro!! on that note...i've been going back and forth with wheels and stance...still not low enough...dont like the wheels...i need some paint......so after about 3 hours of fitting wheels and trying not to cut it to drop it out...here's what i got for a mock up.....
started with this paint, wheels and stance....








threw down some paint, and like a mini trucker that i am I CUT IT and flipped some shit around....still not set on the wheels......rear fenders obviously wont be that low, just a mock pic, they arent glued in yet.....in thinking of some old school patters on the fenders and hood, maybe doors!?


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

8ball it!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

all these trucks are CRAZY NICE!!!!! 

James is a very blessed man to have friends like you guys, it's just icing on the cake that you're all such awesome builders to boot!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks better hock the wheels even look better with that color and stance


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dariusmather said:


> 8ball it!!!!!!


???? 8 ball???? whatchu talkin bout willis?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> looks better hock the wheels even look better with that color and stance


thanks bro! LOL my 1st ford in for ever!! funny thing is this kit comes with a 427 rat bowtie, so its not a total ford!! LOL...side note, im likin the wheels, but i need a good white wall tire, they are the 70 impy "supreme's" and the scaledreams 520's dont fit! who's got some tips?!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> thanks bro! LOL my 1st ford in for ever!! funny thing is this kit comes with a 427 rat bowtie, so its not a total ford!! LOL...side note, im likin the wheels, but i need a good white wall tire, they are the 70 impy "supreme's" and the scaledreams 520's dont fit! who's got some tips?!


i dont know if they have em anymore but i remember buyin sticker whitewalls im thinkin from pegasus but its been awhile lol or maybe some decals from a kit... u could find some round stickers and use the negative part as a mask so u get a perfect circle since it appears as if u painted the ones on it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> i dont know if they have em anymore but i remember buyin sticker whitewalls im thinkin from pegasus but its been awhile lol or maybe some decals from a kit... u could find some round stickers and use the negative part as a mask so u get a perfect circle since it appears as if u painted the ones on it


on that note...OLD SCHOOL SHIT HERE!! you remember SHABO? i think was the name? white walls? i found some SHABO dry rub white wall transfers in a box yesterday all happy! went to open em up and the they were stuck to the "wax paper" lookin stuff to "protect" em from comin off the original paper! on the sticker thing.....thats a good idea, but i havent messed with a compass in forever!! plus i need a tire to fit the '70 impy "supremes" will the revell lowrider tires fit?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

trucks are look'n good guys, HOPE YOUR FEELING ALITTLE BETTER EACH DAY JAMES, WE MISS YA BRO. GET WELL SOON. IT'S JUST NOT THE SAME AROUND HERE WITH OUT YA.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I anally got my trucks rearend built, going full hydraulics front and back. The way mines setup I got enuf room for a piss ant up front and in back, enuf room for batteries and 2 pumps. Gotta text the master builder of these things and get a inside on how to get em purty. Paint should be up next, thinking blue on black ( just like the song) with a silver pinstripe type thing,..lol. hope to have pics of it soon


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

things are kinda slow at my work bench at this time, been working on my 1:1's tring to get a couple of them ready to sale, but i will be doing some building again once it gets too cold to work outside, i know we have untill the first of the year to finish, i already finished one, still kinda working on the other one. ya'll keep up the killer work.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i havnt touched mine in days no motivation cough-mary-cough to work on anything lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Havin no problem with that..lmao.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

work should continue this weekend... fuckin hate the first of the month rent and bills suck lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DON'T BLAME MARY. LMAO, yeah i hate the first of the month too, all my bills come in, and about the time i get them all paid, damn if they don't send me some more. lol i wish just one month outa the year they would not send any bills, the world would be better off. lol i would like to get ahead just once in my life. O'well what ya gona do.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea no shit sometimes i wanna go live in alaska and build a log cabin and have no bills... but then i would have to come to civilization to get models and supplies lol not to mention i would have to leave my wife and kids cause she refuses to go haha


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

but i still blaim mary hahah


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Poor unfortunate bastard. I have Mary and ya ain't gettin her back..lmao. I just watched fast five...heh, also have an extra challenger kit layin around, torretto's car at the end is very tempting to wanna build. Anyone else watched? Id hate to drop shit and spoil things.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got Fast 5 for my B-day, but have not had time to watch it yet, but im watching it tonight.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

What's up mawfawkas!!  Just packin up my hobby room right now, gettin ready to move it to a newer bigger space. New home, away from the noise of neighbors, and an asshole every day. No more shit hole!! YAY!! Cant f'n wait! I am still working on the WBSS. She'll be complete hopefully soon. Just have been busy at work... Lets see some pics in here bishes!! :biggrin: Later!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Poor unfortunate bastard. I have Mary and ya ain't gettin her back..lmao. I just watched fast five...heh, also have an extra challenger kit layin around, torretto's car at the end is very tempting to wanna build. Anyone else watched? Id hate to drop shit and spoil things.


Hell yeah bro, do it up. Badass car.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Poor unfortunate bastard. I have Mary and ya ain't gettin her back..lmao. I just watched fast five...heh, also have an extra challenger kit layin around, torretto's car at the end is very tempting to wanna build. Anyone else watched? Id hate to drop shit and spoil things.


lmao she will be here today one way or another


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I had to watch it twice, even thru the credits where all the good shit is..Haha.Alright so here's a question out there to those who have watched it....there's a part where Dom and Brian pull up at a local race joint, when they get out of the charger...there's a car Dom and brian look straight at before the walk... I think its a green camaro, what I wanna know is, how the fuck did they get a engine to fit in it that big, that's as tall as Dom is? Freaking huge ass motor! Look for it, and pause if ya can...ur eyes will pop!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

I havent really been building much due to work unfortunatly, but ill hopefully be back at the table soon! Im not gunna let james down on this one thats for sure!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

brantstevens said:


> I havent really been building much due to work unfortunatly, but ill hopefully be back at the table soon! Im not gunna let james down on this one thats for sure!


Good to hear! I hope everyone else is building as well? Hmmmmmm??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got a few pics loaded up in my phone I gotta put in photobucket and get it here, I got to do a few more small things to my cab but its nearly ready for paint. During the days I been hittin the mountain bike and the trails they just opened next to the house.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i got another coat of primer on mine but i got no glue so i cant do anything untill i get some


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn it Jake, you're always out of one thing or another. First it's Mary, now it's glue? WTF? :roflmao: Did you start sniggin the glue cause Mary was all gone?? j/k


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

More like gargle it. I stocked up and got a few of em at hobby lobby, since its all I use for my body mods...I steer clear of all putty or bondo type stuff, just bad cracking issues I don't get with CA glue. Also no waiting time. Lol


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I had to watch it twice, even thru the credits where all the good shit is..Haha.Alright so here's a question out there to those who have watched it....there's a part where Dom and Brian pull up at a local race joint, when they get out of the charger...there's a car Dom and brian look straight at before the walk... I think its a green camaro, what I wanna know is, how the fuck did they get a engine to fit in it that big, that's as tall as Dom is? Freaking huge ass motor! Look for it, and pause if ya can...ur eyes will pop!




























I think it mite be this bro! its a monster of an engine!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn it Jake, you're always out of one thing or another. First it's Mary, now it's glue? WTF? :roflmao: Did you start sniggin the glue cause Mary was all gone?? j/k


lmfao no i cant stand the smell of the glue just too much fab work i guess lol and im with you brian on the body work deal i havnt used bondo for awhile its just easier to use the glue lol i put it where i need it then sand it still wet and the dust helps fill the gap so its not just glue in it lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> lmfao no i cant stand the smell of the glue just too much fab work i guess lol and im with you brian on the body work deal i havnt used bondo for awhile its just easier to use the glue lol i put it where i need it then sand it still wet and the dust helps fill the gap so its not just glue in it lol


i gotta kick my foot into the door on this one......what glue are you guys using to do this "bondo" work with? the orange testors glue?!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ca glue is what i use and im sure brian to... u can use accelerator then sand it but i like to fill it then sand it wet with an emory board... i havnt used the orange testors glue in years since it likes to melt plastic lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree with jake 1000% there. Haven't used the orange shit in forever. Myself, im not scared to use my glue to fill gaps up to 1/4" thick. I've self taught myself how to lay a glue bead down just like welding with kicker and that's how I do my body mods...then sand it down just like ya would a real car with metal butt joints. Its lighterweight and much more forgiving that bondo/putty ever will be. The last model I did putty on was my stretched dually and I been fitting blisters and bubbles where I added that shit in ever since..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This weekend I've managed to get the interior started, its flocked with black fur, console, seats and sub box are done in model master fabric tan. I wired up my amplifier for that when its ready to install, also painted up my pumps a blue/silver to match the truck. Widened my firewall and overall 1 Evered the entire body of the truck, this should be final primer before paint.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian gonna do any blue or silver inside? i got mine in another shot of primer needs a little more body work then i can get some color on it...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I just got done slapping high gloss clear on my blue dash. The frame is painted now, still gotta build a pump setup but its an easy fix once I get it figured. Truck is also sitting in flat black, body looks good overall, which only mean color next.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

More pics on my page...










I dont get on here how I use to I just post stuff on my facebook & blog spot page


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Look'n good watson, i like how ya got that tail dragg'n.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

chevyguy97 said:


> Look'n good watson, i like how ya got that tail dragg'n.


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

body drop now


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Now it's sittin LO. Looking good Big W!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Update for me, finally got the truck into color, even though it looks badass in primer, the color really makes the bed stand out that much more.






























Thought of doin a two tone but not sure.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

The bed is BAD ASS Brian... Really does stick out! Nice work.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> The bed is BAD ASS Brian... Really does stick out! Nice work.


x2! those fenders are awesome!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, I didn't expect the bed to come out this good, especually when I have 1/2 bottle of ca glue in it, but ya can't even tell! Love that stuff!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damnit brian looks great in color i needa get my ass in gear and do work on mine lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah u do. Y'all got over a month to get done..I got less than 2 weeks to get it ready for the show here..ill be cutting it really close between it an a few other builds going.. could possibly have the replica charger in paint by then.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good brian!! i think id leave in asis?! color came out nice and that bed is lookin even better in color!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

The more I look at it, the more I think ur right joe! It may just stay 1 color instead. It has a few body issues the primer nor the flat black I threw down before color, but considering its pearl, it picks up on anything flawed. I think I can deal with some of em.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!!
I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM " WOUNDERBREAD" HIMSELF!!!! HE IS IN ROOM 1108 BED 1 AND HE GAINED 30 BLS AND CAN TALK NOW BUT ONLY FOR A FEW MINUTES AT A TIME!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell yeah, awesome news!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Mr.1/16th said:


> UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!!
> I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM " WOUNDERBREAD" HIMSELF!!!! HE IS IN ROOM 1108 BED 1 AND HE GAINED 30 BLS AND CAN TALK NOW BUT ONLY FOR A FEW MINUTES AT A TIME!!!!!


awsome news!! keep at it james!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That's F'n GREAT news!! Do you have the hospital # Santiago??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey lthanks guys. Im still in the hospital but doin better


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

619 686 4165


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is my direct number to the phone in my room so you can call me if you want.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn james its good to hear from you we all been so worried about you and wanting to do anything from miles away hope this helps...is there a certain time you want us to call you or anything? you can hit me up at 270-929-1006 calls or txt if its a cell...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

darkside customs said:


> Hey lthanks guys. Im still in the hospital but doin better


Damn James good to hear you ok homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Hey lthanks guys. Im still in the hospital but doin better


:h5: its nice to finally see that weathered chevy truck avie back up in here james!! get well brother!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Hey lthanks guys. Im still in the hospital but doin better


Good to see your feeling better bro.Hopefully you have a speedy recovery and can get back here.We all miss ya bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Hey lthanks guys. Im still in the hospital but doin better


Good to see you around on here brother. Like we've said, we do miss you around here. Sorry we couldn't talk tonight, but Im sure you were a little wore out. Im moving all day tomorrow so if you dont hear from me I'll call you Friday night so we can BS a "little". It was good to hear your voice though B.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Mr.1/16th said:


> UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!!I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM " WOUNDERBREAD" HIMSELF!!!! HE IS IN ROOM 1108 BED 1 AND HE GAINED 30 BLS AND CAN TALK NOW BUT ONLY FOR A FEW MINUTES AT A TIME!!!!!


 Tell him the family says hello and we'll get together for some beers and vegi burgers soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great to see you posting again on here, we have all missed ya, and im glad to hear your getting better, can't wait for ya to get out and be back full time, i will try to call ya somtime. keep getting better, and STAY better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Good to see your doing better brother! The entire club has been beside itself since ya been gone, but with drag lo..you know us.. nothin gets us down in here. Except what we build. Glad to have ya back around james.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Little bump here...  She's almost complete... Now, dont mind the front bumper, I know it's on upside down in the pics. After I looked at them, I realized this, and corrected it. She's going to get a bath and polishing too, so dont mind the dust. More pics to come when it's complete! I hope you like James....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that looks good, james is going to like that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Little bump here...  She's almost complete... Now, dont mind the front bumper, I know it's on upside down in the pics. After I looked at them, I realized this, and corrected it. She's going to get a bath and polishing too, so dont mind the dust. More pics to come when it's complete! I hope you like James....


nice vance!! color came out bad ass!! you got some pics of the finished wood bed floor?! im stuck with my blue oval bed floor!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt do anything spectacular to the bed Joe. I kinda wanted to hide the airbag set up and keep it clean so that it showcased more of a sleeper look to it. Only thing you see is the braided hoses that go to the bags. 

I was going to BMF the strips, but decided not to.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Little bump here...  She's almost complete... Now, dont mind the front bumper, I know it's on upside down in the pics. After I looked at them, I realized this, and corrected it. She's going to get a bath and polishing too, so dont mind the dust. More pics to come when it's complete! I hope you like James....


Looks good


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fam! Hows your build comin along?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, guys, I went through the thread... I hope this didnt fizzle out like most build offs do. Only saw the starts of some, so Lets get cracking and get some pics on here fellas. C'mon, where the hell has everyone been?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, guys, I went through the thread... I hope this didnt fizzle out like most build offs do. Only saw the starts of some, so Lets get cracking and get some pics on here fellas. C'mon, where the hell has everyone been?


X2!!!! WHAT HE SAID


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yeszir!! im not done, but gettin there!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good Joe. I like that seat pattern. Is that the felt and foam, Tingos uses? C'mon Peeps, lets show some progress... Matt, Brian, and I are gettin lonely in this thread. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> yeszir!! im not done, but gettin there!!


LOOKING GOOD JOE :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks guys...yah vance....thats the tingo inspired felt/foam, tryin to keep it old school lookin?!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I ran into a roadblock with my build.My frame got all twisted when I painted it.I didn't realize the body was warped until after it was painted.Plus now its way to cold up here to paint.Long story short I'm out of this build off.But I will find a way to finish this build for James just at a later date.Sorry fellas.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> I ran into a roadblock with my build.My frame got all twisted when I painted it.I didn't realize the body was warped until after it was painted.Plus now its way to cold up here to paint.Long story short I'm out of this build off.But I will find a way to finish this build for James just at a later date.Sorry fellas.


i always thought it was "too cold" to paint too bro.....colorado winters get COLD!! but from tips i got.....shake up the can like normal...(if you are using rattle can?).....put the can in some water warm enought to wash your hands in for about 5-8 minutes......spray way and bring it inside! i was kinda iffy at first, but i warmed the can, sprayed in my frozen garage real quick, cuz coats should be light anyway, and ran it inside to dry! i know that doesnt help your warp probs...but just an in sight for painting in the cold! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I haven't been checking on here for everyone updates like that anymore I post my stuff on face book...I hate this f150 kit for some reason I ant feeling this kit/truck Ill never buy it again the bed didn't line up for anything I start building a frame for it but I got make so I just said fuck it...Im starting over on it & cut the top tonight


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

troubles with frame work watson?! LOL.....sorry i gotta make light of the situation......THATS WHAT YO GET FOR MESSING WITH A FORD!! but a quick stick to my ribs.....i been havin car probs in the 1:1 world.....rockin the wifes blazer to work his morning..shit died on me!! LOL now im sittin on a rental focas with a dead GM in my drive way!!:banghead: PM me bro if you need help with frame shit?! WE need to get these trucks done for james.....and then you and me need to get on our monte wagons!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the other night i was in the midst of messaging on why and what the reasons i havent added any pics up, but couldnt even finish before my phone froze up and completely got fried... battery was smoking when it came out of the back of it, long story short..new replacement (6th this year). totally sick and tired of this refurbished verizon pos they rebuild and send out to people.. i have no doubts this one wont last any longer than this one did. 

As far as the truck, gotta add the hydro pumps, lines and racks to the back. Add the gps, tvs etc from the big assortment i got from my bro @ LUGK. thanks dig! Im also looking for back glass & side windows for the 99 silvy i dont even have a set around..not even in my extra clear stash... anyone wanna hook a brotha up?

























old pics, i now have the lights on with them colored in a clear blue to go with the rest of the body color.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to see pics around here.. Jeremy, that sucks about the body and frame twistin on you bro. Dont give up, we still got over a month left! I just want to see everyone finish! We all laid claim and this is for our Club brother. Let's not fizzle for shizzle. :roflmao: Speakin of which, has anyone talked with Wonderbread since his last appearance on here? I called the number for him but he was pretty weak to talk. I was supposed to call him back another day, but then with my move and everything else, I just started losing track of time, and then when I would think of it, it'd be too late to call.. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> troubles with frame work watson?! LOL.....sorry i gotta make light of the situation......THATS WHAT YO GET FOR MESSING WITH A FORD!! but a quick stick to my ribs.....i been havin car probs in the 1:1 world.....rockin the wifes blazer to work his morning..shit died on me!! LOL now im sittin on a rental focas with a dead GM in my drive way!!:banghead: PM me bro if you need help with frame shit?! WE need to get these trucks done for james.....and then you and me need to get on our monte wagons!!! :thumbsup:


ya man I going to have to put in over time on it now


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Good to see pics around here.. Jeremy, that sucks about the body and frame twistin on you bro. Dont give up, we still got over a month left! I just want to see everyone finish! We all laid claim and this is for our Club brother. Let's not fizzle for shizzle. :roflmao: Speakin of which, has anyone talked with Wonderbread since his last appearance on here? I called the number for him but he was pretty weak to talk. I was supposed to call him back another day, but then with my move and everything else, I just started losing track of time, and then when I would think of it, it'd be too late to call.. Anyone? Anyone?


Thanks fam


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, brian. Bad ass Blue.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's what I was talking about


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I may have the silverado glass. PM me.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin badass brian... 
watson it looks good with no top... 
i finally got some color on mine i used some rustoleum champagne that i had cause i sprayed a vw with it and liked it lol im gonna add some metalic kobalt blue on top and possibly some grafix...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's lookin insane as hell jake. Always likin the amazing work ya put into ur shit bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks brian...i needed room for the diff pumpkin so i did the skull... thinkin i might start doing it on all my builds since i did it on my hilux it could be kinda like a signature element for me lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Heck yeah man.. I don't have a sig of shit like that lmao. I just got the nickname *truck guy* and went with it lmao.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea and now u done more cars this year than trucks lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to retract my being out post.I found a Lil' Red in my stash so.I'm back in.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> I'm going to retract my being out post.I found  a Lil' Red in my stash so.I'm back in.


:thumbsup:good to hear! now you better get on it!! LOL not like im one to talk! when was the "planned" deadline again?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell if I know.. I gotta get two patterned cars outta the way for the truck. And yes jake, I've built 10 cars this year...1 truck. But everything I can throw at this truck is in it all in one so im hoping that makes up for the lack of building any this year.

I have thought about doing a ranger as a front wheel drive, just to fuck around...but haven't had time to dig the parts out for it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup:good to hear! now you better get on it!! LOL not like im one to talk! when was the "planned" deadline again?!


Jan 1st. But I KNOW I'm not gonna be finished by then.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

truck looks good jake.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thsnks matt its comin slowly but surly lol... brian i mocked up a fwd ranger once for shits and giggles the whole front chassis of the integra fits damnear perfect


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> thsnks matt its comin slowly but surly lol... brian i mocked up a fwd ranger once for shits and giggles the whole front chassis of the integra fits damnear perfect


there was a 1:1 done with an turbo'ed s2000 engine in it, but i dont remember the truck?! and i ran acrossed a mighty max (i think) on the web some where....with a k20 in it! that would be a cool build off.....front wheel drive mini'z!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Jim, why wont you be finished boss? We've still got a little over a month left!! Jeremy, good to see you're back in it bro. C'mon fellas, put the hammer down and lets get cranking on these builds. "IF" we had to extend the time line a little, I would be cool just so long as we finish them. I just dont see extending it longer then another month. We gotta pull this one off. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shit bro, with the move an all I'm just really wore out. Work has been killin me too. Can't get up the energy to sit down at the bench, hell, I'm still tryin to get the shop in order.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I figured with the way a ranger and the probe looked it would be a quick swapover. A 24 valve dohc fwd in a ranger would just blow some damn minds. I've thought on it in different scales..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


> lookin badass brian...
> watson it looks good with no top...
> i finally got some color on mine i used some rustoleum champagne that i had cause i sprayed a vw with it and liked it lol im gonna add some metalic kobalt blue on top and possibly some grafix...



This looks good!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks watson... i did alot of work to the paint i did the top in blue then went crazy and added a green tribal style graphic in jade green then i got out the gel pens and did some shit in the triangle...on the bed hatch with the skull i did some graphix to tie into the skull... not perfect but i like it lol this is after first clear still wet...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

finally a ford that i REALLY like!! LOL looks good bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe, u gotta get out more! There's more to life than just vega's and chevettes. Lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Joe, u gotta get out more! There's more to life than just vega's and chevettes. Lol


LOL??? WTF?.......i have never owned or built either one?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

shit looks really good jake, nice job on the paint. can't wait to see this one all finished. nice to see you finish one every now and then. lmao-----------still waiting to see that dually.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks matt and yea i really needa get that dually wrapped up...ive had the paint for awhile just a matter of spraying the interior to get it to match... maybe ill get it done after i finish this one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


> thanks watson... i did alot of work to the paint i did the top in blue then went crazy and added a green tribal style graphic in jade green then i got out the gel pens and did some shit in the triangle...on the bed hatch with the skull i did some graphix to tie into the skull... not perfect but i like it lol this is after first clear still wet...


This is a badass truck!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Shit bro, with the move an all I'm just really wore out. Work has been killin me too. Can't get up the energy to sit down at the bench, hell, I'm still tryin to get the shop in order.


You MOVED? WHEN? WTF? How come I always miss shit being posted? Where did you move to?



kykustoms said:


> thanks matt and yea i really needa get that dually wrapped up...ive had the paint for awhile just a matter of spraying the interior to get it to match... maybe ill get it done after i finish this one


Finish? FINISH? Shit, projects never seem to finish at my bench. Even though I moved, got a new shop, decided on a plan of only doing one build at a time, I STILL cant get something finished!  I wish I didnt have builders A.D.D. so bad.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> You MOVED? WHEN? WTF? How come I always miss shit being posted? Where did you move to?
> 
> 
> 
> Finish? FINISH? Shit, projects never seem to finish at my bench. Even though I moved, got a new shop, decided on a plan of only doing one build at a time, I STILL cant get something finished!  I wish I didnt have builders A.D.D. so bad.



:roflmao:Moved last weekend. 6 houses down from where we WERE living, BUT, we got a 3 bdrm HOUSE for $50 more a mnth than we were payin for the ghetto ass 2 bdrm apt we were in.


Same boat here bro, now that I have an actual room for just my shop I planned it all out, NOW I just can't get motivated to get it organized let alone build. LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Slackers! Lol the past two days I've stayed inside cuz im just not feeling the build in me. I did tape off and paint the glasshouse interior last nite, also flocked it but I need to get the truck back out on the bench, also my 4x4 truck since I have the decals to finish it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> You MOVED? WHEN? WTF? How come I always miss shit being posted? Where did you move to?
> 
> 
> 
> Finish? FINISH? Shit, projects never seem to finish at my bench. Even though I moved, got a new shop, decided on a plan of only doing one build at a time, I STILL cant get something finished!  I wish I didnt have builders A.D.D. so bad.


i know how you feel i got atleast 3-4 i have painted and need small shit to finish but just cant get into em but this one will get done for james if its the last one i ever finish lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

just got to paint her now...I might just use a hot glue gun to fix the bed


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

startin to get it put together should get this one done by the deadline lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine is coming back out to the shop to get finished up. Think im gonna have to buy another silverado kit since I don't have the windows. Which might work out just fine since the track truck is getting on tracks again. A suburban dually on the tracks is sounding a tad wild at this point.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ranger is look'n good jake, can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea im diggin the ranger sick ass minitruck build


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Jim, congrats bro. Glad to hear you upgraded bro. Keep us posted on the new shop. HEHE we all like pics! 

Jake, I just hate how there never seems like enough time to freakin do it bro. Even when you get down there and say, ok, I'ma do some work on it, there's always some little thing that distracts you for ONE minute, and next thing you know, it's been 2 hours of "re-arranging" or "mockin up", or just plain "starin at the walls"!!!  

Watson, that's lookin good as it sits now fam... I dont see what you mean by problems with the bed. 

Hope to get some work in and finish the wonderbread build this weekend... Has anyone heard from James lately? Anyone called him? Kinda hoping he's doin good.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You want pics? Here ya go. It's about 15x24 or so. Still a mess, but getting there. REALLY need to get a new desk too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit that ain't that bad. Im about to redo part of mine already. Taking out the resin area(since I don't get nearly the business I used to get) and putting up an inner wall and making a paint booth, a walk-in type.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Send me some of your left over resin so I can cast a few small things!! :roflmao: 

Jim, that's a hell of a work space! Nice bro, very nice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Get at me at what ya want... I got a lil bit still left that's not 100% perfect. I use em up for custom parts or filler pieces/panels.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Whant to cell your 64 chevy truck bes just the bed. Need for an important project for my uncle replica build


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Brian, I didnt mean I wanted casted parts! I Wanted all your left over unused resin so, I can cast my last batch! :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol..funny.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the start of my new entry for the build off.
















Hopefully I'll get the notch built tonight.I'm going to run a bag over axle set=up with a 2-link and a panhard bar.In between the notches I'm going to attemp to scratchbuild a cover that sayz Drag-Lo.Hopefully it turns out the way I've visioned it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Right on Jeremy!! Looks good so far!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats badass hope all is well with all u guys. Al, im ready for the drinks


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Thats badass hope all is well with all u guys. Al, im ready for the drinks


HEY JAMES!!! welcome back bro! are you home now!? how yah feeling?!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> Thats badass hope all is well with all u guys. Al, im ready for the drinks


whats up james we all been pullin for you around here its not nearly the same without you hopefully you can be on here more often


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Thats badass hope all is well with all u guys. Al, im ready for the drinks


Damn it, 5 minutes after I posted too!! How the hell you doing strangla!! Like Jake said, shit's just not the same without you chiming in around here bro! Good to see you here. Give me a number we can reach you at homie. I've been wanting to call you since that last time I tried, but didnt want to mess with your schedule. Hope to chat with you soon man!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Went to break out the stepside to try to get it finished up and found that the damn cat got on my shelf and knocked it on the floor. It shattered. I can try to repair it but even if I can it definatly won't be done on time.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That sucks Jim. Well, good luck trying.... Anyone else NOT gonna finish? Haven't seen too many build photos. So I take it, this one fizzled out like all the others? :dunno:  Only 11 days left guys.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> That sucks Jim. Well, good luck trying.... Anyone else NOT gonna finish? Haven't seen too many build photos. So I take it, this one fizzled out like all the others? :dunno:  Only 11 days left guys.


im still tossin it around here and there


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> That sucks Jim. Well, good luck trying.... Anyone else NOT gonna finish? Haven't seen too many build photos. So I take it, this one fizzled out like all the others? :dunno:  Only 11 days left guys.


Even if I can't fix this one, I'll still get somethin built for James.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im slowly working on mine... dunno if it will make the deadline but it will get finished and sent to james asap...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

kykustoms said:


> im slowly working on mine... dunno if it will make the deadline but it will get finished and sent to james asap...


Same here


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta add tvs gps and windows and ill consider mine done. i gave up on a hydraulic setup since i have no fucking clue how those are ran..plus i have no room for batteries or the damn pumps so its just a lowered truck with no bags, no nothing.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> i gotta add tvs gps and windows and ill consider mine done. i gave up on a hydraulic setup since i have no fucking clue how those are ran..plus i have no room for batteries or the damn pumps so its just a lowered truck with no bags, no nothing.


so it doesnt lay?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh yes it lays out. I might run a bag setup with a motor driven compressor that runs to the tank instead..less hassle and less room from it. I have aluminum cylinders ill use as my bag cylinders. I'll have pics up of it soon.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i finally got some work done on the interior i decided tan carpet and seats i wasnt sure about it but i like it...i added a ps2 controller for the switches lol its pretty much done... just gotta do the engine and some chassis workand a little paint here and there and it will be done... maybe not by the deadline but soon as possible


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/wonderbread%20step%20buildoff%20tr
uck/IMAG0032.jpg
Getting one step closer. Added tv screens, gps, smartphone, remote and cd player added in. Ps3 wireless controller for the ps3 in the open glovebox. Still gotta add radiator and a few other engine accessories.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

My new thunderbolt is fighting me..kinda why I haven't posted pics in a min.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

that looks freakin killer im diggin the fullsize


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

UPDATES!!!! JAMES IS GETTING OUT THIS WEEK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HE IS MOVING INTO REHAB SO HE CAN GET BACK TO LIFE!!! I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT HAPPENS!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr.1/16th said:


> UPDATES!!!! JAMES IS GETTING OUT THIS WEEK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND HE IS MOVING INTO REHAB SO HE CAN GET BACK TO LIFE!!! I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IT HAPPENS!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

New paint job gotta work on the new frame....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im diggin the color watson...i almost used a similar color on mine looks good

mine is almost done i just got to run the exhaust and a couple little things here and there but it will be my first of 2012 and i hope james likes it as much as i do lmao









there was some slight fitment issues with the front after painting but it came out descent imo









the tank wouldnt fit and have the hatch lift unless it was just sittin there but the air lines are flexible so the tank moves and they hold it in haha


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that truck looks awesome jake,
good job so far on that stepside watson.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn thanks soooo much


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks matt... so is anybody actually finished?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm close. I gotta add the tank and add the nipples to it and put lines in em..and it'll be done


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

even tho mine has exhaust tips i still gotta run the exhaust from the headers to them which are actually 2 fart can mufflers since they fit so well lmao...there is a red lens in the slots between the exhaust you just cant see it in the pic lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> thanks matt... so is anybody actually finished?


I think Matt and I are the only ones done. I've just been waiting to post up pics to see who all finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Some good reading


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Are there people that still have not finished or sent there stepsides to james yet????
I did finish mine and have already sent it to james.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I've got jakes, Matt's, and Brian's and James wtf


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SLACKERS


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Definitely slackers.. isnt jeremy finishing his tho?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

He said he was tryin to finish it before he started anything for the club build off.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Mines been done, just tryin to get the funds to send it bro. I'll get it there before your NNL though.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Are there people that still have not finished or sent there stepsides to james yet????
> I did finish mine and have already sent it to james.


:banghead: FUCK!! yes! :facepalm:i didnt get mine done so i hit up james for his addy so he could finish it off his way and forgot about it! time to finish paint and box shit up!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: FUCK!! yes! :facepalm:i didnt get mine done so i hit up james for his addy so he could finish it off his way and forgot about it! time to finish paint and box shit up!!


SLACKER!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> SLACKER!


:yessad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: FUCK!! yes! :facepalm:i didnt get mine done so i hit up james for his addy so he could finish it off his way and forgot about it! time to finish paint and box shit up!!


Get it to me before November so I can finish it... If not, I'll just have it mocked up next to the finished builds with the apropriate names for each... Yours being Joe Slacker lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Get it to me before November so I can finish it... If not, I'll just have it mocked up next to the finished builds with the apropriate names for each... Yours being Joe Slacker lol


LOL....call it what you will.....i just gotta spray the tailgate to match then ill get it goin james......ill leave clear up to you incase you want to do patterns or something?! WHO ELSE DROPPED THE BALL HERE?! LOL.... I KNOW IM NOT THE ONLY ONE! there was more builds going then 5!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey james, hit me up when, a can homie.. got some ideas i wanna throw at the show.. thinkin of getting some decals made up for the show and members to put on their 1:1.. small ones


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hey james, hit me up when, a can homie.. got some ideas i wanna throw at the show.. thinkin of getting some decals made up for the show and members to put on their 1:1.. small ones


I had an idea of havin some club cards made. Waitin to hear back from Wonderbread. Nothin fancy, just printed on photo paper and laminated. Once I get some feedback I'll work on em.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> I had an idea of havin some club cards made. Waitin to hear back from Wonderbread. Nothin fancy, just printed on photo paper and laminated. Once I get some feedback I'll work on em.


Yea bro... That's def cool with me dawg!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hey james, hit me up when, a can homie.. got some ideas i wanna throw at the show.. thinkin of getting some decals made up for the show and members to put on their 1:1.. small ones


I'll hit u up mañana bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Yea bro... That's def cool with me dawg!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Gotcha.. i think... i gotta learn Spanish now... great!! Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gotcha.. i think... i gotta learn Spanish now... great!! Lol


Crackers no es necesario saber español.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah that too..iffn yall dunt speeketh ******* heelbilly then fawkers you'n assess!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine just needs to be assembled.Wonderbread pm me your address bro.


----------

